# Home for Christmas?



## Stubby_Dog (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys! Here are two adoptables with links to pictures in case you are interested/curious! 

Meet our 2 rescues of the week:

Hello, I'm Starr! I'm a black and white female pit mix living in Silverdale, Washington. I enjoy being outdoors and I'm full of energy! I love all people, but I should probably go to a home with no other animals, its just so I can get more love from my humans  I was involved with... the prison dog program for about a year and I know my commands. Starr loves all people, but should be the only pet in the household. KHS recommends children 12+ years of age. She loves to play and enjoys all types of dog toys. Starr gets super excited when she knows its her turn for a walk. She enjoys being outdoors. Please see Starr in Kennel 60 at the Kitsap Humane Society; open 7 days a week. Adoption hours are 12PM to 5PM, 360-692-6977, www.kitsap-humane.org.
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17362872





Hi my name is Kuma and I'm a 3 year old spayed female. I'm currently residing in Sun Valley, California and I'm looking for the perfect home for the holidays. I LOVE children and even have my own Christmas card for the holiday season! In fact, I'm such a favorite, I've even got my v...ery own Facebook page- Kuma's Journey 
For more information on me, please contact Cheryl at [email protected]


----------

